# Getting network feeds in another city



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a dishnet 721 and just activated my system in my home state.
I want to get networks but cannot locally. I am thinking of contacting
dishnet ( with my cell phone) in about 3 weeks and telling them i moved 
my dish to a another state, city where i can get network feeds and 
my favorite football team games. I will tell them to bill my current home address. 
A friend of mine did something similar. This was for a new activation. He lives
near me and his reciever was at his home, but said his dish was in the 
western part of the state and he was able to get the network feeds in a 
major network market. He called on his cell phone and does not use PPV
phone hookups. 

Questions:

1. Will this work?
2. Will they make me get a new card?
3. What do I need to do to make this work?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It will probably work Sammy but it is a violation of the DISH reidentail agreement.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Since you didn't fill out your profile, we need to know where you are now & what city you're interested in. Since most locals are on spot beams, that's why it matters... 

So, yes it WILL work, depending on what you're wanting & NO, you won't need a new card.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

i am in the midwest and want dallas feed. apparently dallas will still be offered to the nation. should i "move" to dallas suburb or to white area and chose dallas stations national a la cart??? thanks


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

(Well, "midwest" still doesn't tell me much - could you narrow it down somewhere in some state?)

But, while Dallas is still on national beam, you will ONLY get the big 4 affills out of Dallas if you are too far away from the Dallas spot. (meaning no WB,UPN, PBS, etc.) As far as using a "white area" address, that is pretty tricky to do, as the restrictions on white areas are pretty tight now. Also, if you do it as a "white area" address, (as opposed to using a "dallas area" address) they will ONLY authorize you for the Dallas big 4 anyway, as well as only the national PBS feed.


----------

